# Taliban claims responsibility for downing of US Military aircraft



## RackMaster (Jan 27, 2020)

This isn't good. 

RIP.




> Taliban militants have claimed that a US military aircraft crashed in Ghazni, central Afghanistan, killing everyone on board. A statement quoted by Reuters has specified that it was brought down. The US military is investigating. A Taliban spokesman has affirmed the group’s responsibility for the crash, saying that the aircraft’s crew and everyone on board, including what he claimed were high-ranking officers, were killed on the spot.



Taliban claims they DOWNED plane carrying high-ranking US officers in Afghanistan – Reuters


Video surfaces of US Air Force E-11A aircraft crashed in Afghanistan


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 27, 2020)

RIP to the US crew. 

Doubt it was downed by the Taliban, but it's free propaganda.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 27, 2020)

Shit.

RIP to all on board.


----------



## AWP (Jan 27, 2020)

Shit...BACN went in? I know some of their maintainer/ data links dudes. At least they aren't aircrew.

If it went in outside of Ghazni the TB didn't bring it down.

Blue skies.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 27, 2020)

RIP, if there were survivors E&E'ing.... I hope they get recovered soon. 

*I read on one of the news sites that Taliban were out looking for survivors but can't find it again.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 27, 2020)

Rest In Peace to the fallen....


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 27, 2020)

AWP said:


> Shit...BACN went in? I know some of their maintainer/ data links dudes. At least they aren't aircrew.
> 
> If it went in outside of Ghazni the TB didn't bring it down.
> 
> Blue skies.


Yeah.

Looks like a controlled crash until the very end.
2KIA for sure, maybe up to 5.


----------



## Jaknight (Jan 27, 2020)

Damn Rest In Peace


----------



## Gunz (Jan 27, 2020)

We need to kill all those cunts fucking with the wreckage.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 28, 2020)

No survivors. 

Feds: "No survivors" after military plane crashes in Afghanistan


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 28, 2020)

And now Iran is claiming responsibility. 

US military source says NO CIA staff on Afghanistan crash jet


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 28, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> And now Iran is claiming responsibility.
> 
> US military source says NO CIA staff on Afghanistan crash jet


Meh, fake news.


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> And now Iran is claiming responsibility.
> 
> US military source says NO CIA staff on Afghanistan crash jet



I came here to post a few things but this article covers them, minus the Iran nonsense.

IFE due to a mechanical issue, I won't speculate about the crew after the IFE was declared, lots of bad information including the Ariana flight...but you expect some chaos in this sort of situation, weather was pretty rough with overcast( but didn't cause the incident), we put a bunch of pipe hitters on the crash site, everyone recovered back to KAF.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 29, 2020)

Michael D'Andrea and Paul McCartney now have something in common. They're not dead.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 29, 2020)

AWP said:


> I came here to post a few things but this article covers them, minus the Iran nonsense.
> 
> IFE due to a mechanical issue, I won't speculate about the crew after the IFE was declared, lots of bad information including the Ariana flight...but you expect some chaos in this sort of situation, weather was pretty rough with overcast( but didn't cause the incident), we put a bunch of pipe hitters on the crash site, everyone recovered back to KAF.



The Iran nonsense seems like some clown there really wants some shock and awe freedom.


----------



## Earned-not-given (Jan 29, 2020)

The video shows major parts of the plane, rudder, stabilizers, the cockpit still attached, meaning that the majority of the aircraft was likely intact upon impact.


----------



## Earned-not-given (Jan 29, 2020)

My message got cut off:

Meaning it’s unlikely it was downed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2020)

Earned-not-given said:


> My message got cut off:
> 
> Meaning it’s unlikely it was downed.


What experience are you basing this statement on?


----------



## Earned-not-given (Jan 29, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What experience are you basing this statement on?


I did a year and a half research paper on aircraft crashes, in doing so I looked at lots of pictures, accident reports, previous papers, and interviewed air crash investigators.

Also depending on what research you look at, there are different percents for how many planes are intentionally brought down, but every one that I’ve looked at are under 10%. Sorry if it looked like I was talking out of my ass.


----------



## ATC87 (Jan 29, 2020)

What @Earned-not-given said jives with what I have learned about aircraft crashes doing reviews and reports for classes over the years. There are always outliers though. Hopefully the investigation can reach a final conclusion.


----------



## Earned-not-given (Jan 29, 2020)

ATC87 said:


> There are always outliers though.


Definitely a possibility


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 29, 2020)

Earned-not-given said:


> The video shows major parts of the plane, rudder, stabilizers, the cockpit still attached, meaning that the majority of the aircraft was likely intact upon impact.





Earned-not-given said:


> I did a year and a half research paper on aircraft crashes, in doing so I looked at lots of pictures, accident reports, previous papers, and interviewed air crash investigators.
> 
> Also depending on what research you look at, there are different percents for how many planes are intentionally brought down, but every one that I’ve looked at are under 10%. Sorry if it looked like I was talking out of my ass.





ATC87 said:


> What @Earned-not-given said jives with what I have learned about aircraft crashes doing reviews and reports for classes over the years. There are always outliers though. Hopefully the investigation can reach a final conclusion.



Look at the photos carefully, looks like the hit flat, skidded, and something snagged the plane causing it to turn left, and buckling the cockpit, with a post crash fire.

My creds: MS is Aviation with an emphasis on safety/crash investigations, and serving as a voting member of accident boards.


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2020)

They were in control and in contact with ATC. The radar data (I've seen the raw feed) shows a controlled descent, not a "plummet out of the sky" flight path. After we lost radar contact? I have some ideas, but that's not my lane and would rely on details that aren't public.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 30, 2020)

Soo....  IFE into a CFIT.  Still sucks for all involved, hopefully the recorders provide data that can make salient points for prevention.


----------



## Earned-not-given (Jan 30, 2020)

Ranger Psych said:


> the recorders


Hopefully, there are recorders on board. However, FAA regulations for black boxes only apply to civil and commerce aircraft, so it may or may not have one on board.


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2020)

Earned-not-given said:


> Hopefully, there are recorders on board. However, FAA regulations for black boxes only apply to civil and commerce aircraft, so it may or may not have one on board.



The flight recorder was recovered.


----------



## Earned-not-given (Jan 30, 2020)

AWP said:


> The flight recorder was recovered.


The CVR or the data recorder?


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2020)

Earned-not-given said:


> The CVR or the data recorder?



I was told the "flight recorder" so I guess that could be anything...or is to my semi-educated mind. Considering they are more-or-less off-the-shelf Barbardier biz jets? I don't know how the AF requiements stack up against what ships with the airframe. 

At this point, barring someone leaking additional details (which will happen), we're all waiting on the AIB's findings in...6-9 months or whatever.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2020)

AWP said:


> I was told the "flight recorder" so I guess that could be anything...or is to my semi-educated mind. Considering they are more-or-less off-the-shelf Barbardier biz jets? I don't know how the AF requiements stack up against what ships with the airframe.
> 
> At this point, barring someone leaking additional details (which will happen), we're all waiting on the AIB's findings in...6-9 months or whatever.


I'll guess CVR.  Not sure a FDR will tell us anything we don't know.


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2020)

9 Line Apparel did a memorial t-shirt for the co-pilot. The design is cool in a few ways if you know what to look for.

Blue skies.

Men's T-Shirt - Ryan Phaneuf Memorial


----------



## AWP (Feb 5, 2021)

The AIB report is out.

https://www.afjag.af.mil/Portals/77...agram Airfield - E-11 - AIB Press Release.pdf

https://www.afjag.af.mil/Portals/77... - Bagram Airfield - E-11 - AIB Narrative.pdf

If you're nerd enough to read the second link, you'll see that the pilots, particularly the commander, totally dropped the ball. You hate to blame the dead, but in this case they made mistake after mistake and paid for them with their lives.

There are eerie similarities with the 2019 B-17 "909" crash: improper reaction to an engine out, poor CRM (if it existed at all), horrible decision making once the emergency happened, and one guy making all of the decisions.

A bad deal, but the "chain" wasn't broken and it cost them.


----------



## Andoni (Feb 5, 2021)

AWP said:


> The AIB report is out.
> 
> https://www.afjag.af.mil/Portals/77/AIB-Reports/2020/27 Jan 2020 - ACC - Bagram Airfield - E-11 - AIB Press Release.pdf
> 
> ...


Nerd enough. Wowsers. going through the AIB, every step of the way, was another, "Fuck." Going back to KAF... Jesus. Too bad.

Edited: I can't figure out how to say, sad but so many fucking consecutive failures, i don't even know.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 5, 2021)

AWP said:


> If you're nerd enough



That's me. 

Wrong course of action all the way. So sad...but Jesus Christ, epic fail.

(BTW...battery died on my truck. Taliban claim responsibility.)


----------

